# Libellen



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

Hi

hab mich eben mal auf die Lauer gelegt ... und siehe da, innerhalb kürzester Zeit flogen drei, bzw. vier verschiedene vor meiner Linse her.

*Das hier ist wohl die  Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, leider nur von hinten:*
 

*Hier das wird wohl die  Große Heidelibelle sein:
* 

*Und könnte das die Blaue Federlibelle sein?*


----------



## jochen (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Frank,

ist doch mal was anderes als Koalabären... 

wie immer klasse Bilder von dir...


----------



## zaphod (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Frank, 

schöne Bilder  

Auf dem 3. Bild dürften aber wegen des typischen 8. Hinterleibssegmentes des Männchens wieder "nur" Große Pechlibellen zu sehen sein


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Klaas,

ja hast wohl recht. Hab nochmal nachgesehen, ist "nur" die Große __ Pechlibelle.


----------



## zaphod (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

jupp, aber nochmal zum "nur" - ich mag die sehr gerne, für die Jungs hab ich meine _miesen_ Wespenspinnen umquartiert.


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Frank

Bild 2 könnte aber auch eine __ Feuerlibelle (Crocothemis erythraea) sein  

Mit welchem Objektiv hast denn die geschossen, mit dem 70-200er ?

Übrigens - hervorragende Bilder  1  , von wegen, 





> Ich werd verrü...t,
> 
> nene, solche Bildchen bekomm ich einfach nicht hin.



Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## zaphod (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Bild 2 könnte aber auch eine __ Feuerlibelle (Crocothemis erythraea) sein



neenee : 
Feuerlibelle sieht von der Form doch eher aus wie ein __ Plattbauch, halt nur in rot.


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Helmut,

die sind mit dem 70 - 200 mm geschossen.

Naja, Glücksgriffe ...  

Ich denke es wird wohl die __ Große Heidelibelle sein. Die schwirren hier eher umher.


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Frank

Bin gerade beim "Bestimmen" über diese gestolpert

Blutrote Heidelibelle (Sympetrum sanguineum) 
Siehe - defekter Link entfernt -

__ Feuerlibelle (Crocothemis erythraea) schließe ich dennoch nicht aus
Siehe - defekter Link entfernt -

Grosse Heidelibelle (Sympetrum striolatum) schaut ein bisschen anders aus
Siehe - defekter Link entfernt -

Entscheide selbst welche es nun ist  

Das 70 - 200er ist schon eine gute Linse   

Glücksgriffe ? man muß bei diesen Fotos schon was am Hut haben.
nochmals - GRATULATION  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

 hmmm isses doch die Blutrote Heidelibelle?

Die __ Feuerlibelle scheidet aus ... so feurig ist sie nun doch nicht. Aber bei den anderen bin ich mir doch nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## Conny (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

mir ist vor ein paar Tagen ein ganz besonderer Schappschuß gelungen. Eine Libelle, die unter Wasser geschlüpft ist. Die __ Wasserläufer lagen auch schon auf der Lauer.    Der Name


----------



## gabi (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

da ist mir doch heute beim Spaziergang eine rote Libelle aufgefallen. Aber auch sowas von rot. Aber seht selber.

 

Von der Form her ähnelte sie einer __ Plattbauchlibelle. Und dank Helmuts links konnte ich sie dann als __ Feuerlibelle identifizieren.


----------



## Conny (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

unsere "Hauslibelle" hat mir heute eine besondere Ehre erwiesen. Sie sonnte und putzte sich auf meinem Arm und das noch so, dass ich sie fotografieren konnte  . 
Sie war den ganzen Sommer mein geduldigstes Model.

    

Ist das nun die männliche __ Gemeine Heidelibelle  ?


----------



## Findling (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo zusammen,

wenn es hier Libellenbilder anzuschauen gibt, will ich doch auch mal was zeigen.

Die Bilder wurden im Laufe des Sommers mit einer EOS 400 d (Tamron 18-200) an meinem Teich aufgenommen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Frank (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

ich habe hier nochmal ein Exemplar aus Australien -aber, leider schon dahingeschieden-.
Ich hätte sie vorher noch etwas abstauben sollen, da hatte ich jedoch Angst davor, das sie mir dabei auseinanderbricht.  

    

*Hier sieht sie ein bisschen aus, wie ein Hubschrauber nach einer Bruchlandung:*


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Sep. 2008)

*große Libelle kam zu Besuch - kennt jemand den Namen ?*

Hi,

gestern konnte ich sehr lange eine wunderhübsche, riesengroße Libelle am Teich beobachten.

Sie hat eine ganz tolle Zeichnung in grün gelb hellblau kariert.

Leider war es extrem schwierig eine vernünpftiges Foto von ihr zu machen da sie permanent Runden über den Teich flog und sich nie irgendwo hinsetzte.

Sie jagte die anderen kleineren __ Libellen - es war ein tolles Schauspiel, ich hab vorher noch nie so eine Große (ich schätze mal 12cm Länge) aus nächster Nähe gesehen.

Hat jemand nen Link wo diese detailiert abgebildet ist und man nachlesen kann um welche es sich genau handelt ?


----------



## Trautchen (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: große Libelle kam zu Besuch - kennt jemand den Namen ?*

Hi Ralf, vielleicht die?


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18454

oder die

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18402


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: große Libelle kam zu Besuch - kennt jemand den Namen ?*

Um welche Art es sich handelt, ist bei den Bildern wirklich nicht leicht zu sagen. Wir würden, auf grund des vierten Bildes, mal auf die Mosaikjungfer tippen, die auch Anke schon vorgeschlagen hat. Wenn Du *hier klickst*, gibt es noch ein paar Bilder, wir haben die Mosaikjungfer gestern fotografiert.

Nur weder die Mosaikjungfer, noch die Grosse __ Königslibelle werden 12cm lang. Die Flügelspannweite kann annähernd diese Masse erreichen, der Körper ist jedoch bei beiden nicht länger als 9cm ... und die beiden Arten sind unseres Wissens schon die grössten, die in Deutschland vorkommen.


----------



## Inken (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: große Libelle kam zu Besuch - kennt jemand den Namen ?*

Hallo Ralf!

Ich schließe mich Anke an und vermute, es war die  Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer. Gefunden habe ich sie hier!

Ups, C&L waren wieder schneller..


----------



## Trautchen (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: große Libelle kam zu Besuch - kennt jemand den Namen ?*

Vielleicht war es ja die Blaugrüne Killerlibelle...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: große Libelle kam zu Besuch - kennt jemand den Namen ?*

Vielen Dank euch allen    

Es ist die __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer gewesen  , die 12cm waren geschätzt.

Warum nur setzt diese sich eigentlich nie irgendwo ab sondern fliegt standig Kreise ?

Werd ich die nun öfter sehen, also bleiben die an einem von ihnen auserkohrenen Standort ?


----------



## ron (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: große Libelle kam zu Besuch - kennt jemand den Namen ?*

Hallo Ralf,

Heiko Bellmann schreibt dazu im __ LIBELLEN, beobachten, bestimmen:

     "Die Libellen schlüpfen ab Mitte Juni, erscheinen meist erst im August und September wieder am Gewässer."
    "Zur Zeit der Eiablage sieht man aber immer nur wenige Tiere an einem Gewässer. Die einzelnen Mänchen wechseln sich zeitig ab; sie erscheinen immer nur für kurze Zeit am Wasser, patrouillieren auf der Suche nach eierlegenden Weibchen am Ufer entlang und entfernen sich wieder, um anderen Individuen das Feld zu überlassen."

LG

Ron


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

libellen-burzeltag:

        

     

kann mir jemand sagen um welche libellenart es sich handelt


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

heute ist anscheinend libellen großflugtag


----------



## danyvet (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Bei mir sind heute auch die ersten 2 Plattbäuche geschlüpft!!
Mein Teich ist anscheinend ein "schneller Brüter"  in meinem Libellenführer steht, dass die  Entwicklung im Allgemeinen 2 Jahre dauert, aber mein Teich ist erst ein dreiviertel Jahr alt :shock
Und ein __ Vierfleck hat uns auch besucht, bin aber nicht sicher, ob er aus meinem Teich geschlüpft ist, da ich keine Exuvie gefunden hab...
Schon faszinierend, wie die Libellen in diese engen Panzer reinpassen. Mann, muss das unbequem sein!


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Dany

Sehr schöne Bilder zeigst du uns 

Ich denke aber das ist kein Plattbauch sondern ein Vierfleck wie am letzten Bild


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

ich war auch grad mal unten:

   

wie heißt da gleich noch mal diese sorte  ?


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Ralf

Das ist eine Frühe Adonislibelle

Und .... super abgelichtet


----------



## danyvet (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Guten Morgen!

Gestern ist noch eine __ Plattbauch (@ Helmut, ich glaube, es ist doch eine Plattbauch und kein __ Vierfleck, aber egal) geschlüpft. Und ich konnte den ganzen Vorgang beobachten, von der Ankunft an Land über geeignete Schlüpfplatzsuche, den Schlüpfvorgang selbst bis zum Flügelentfalten. War echt faszinierend aus nächster Nähe.
Allerdings ist es nicht gut ausgegangen. Es kam nämlich zu einem Unfall. Der Wind war so stark, dass sie abgestürzt ist und genau auf die erst halb entfalteten Flügel. Die sind natürlich total geknickt und das gab sich auch die nächsten Stunden nicht mehr. Im Gegenteil, nach einiger Zeit war dann der Körper wie eingeschrumpelt. Ich musste dann weg und am Abend hab ich nicht mehr geschaut. Aber ich glaube, sie ist tot.
Schade... aber das ist wahrscheinlich der Grund, warum die Viecher so viele Eier ablegen. Muss die denn ausgerechnet im Sturm schlüpfen? War schon deprimierend, jetzt wo sie endlich so ein hübsches Tier geworden wären, das sich frei bewegen kann, __ fliegen.... *seufz*, das ganze letzte Jahr war sie so ein hässliches schlammbedecktes "Monster" und musste sich kriechend durchs Wasser bewegen (ich habe Plattbauchlarven noch nie schwimmen gesehen...) und jetzt.... unfair von der Natur.


----------



## Wels (10. Mai 2009)

hallo Teichfreunde
meine Freundin und ich sind ganz aus dem Häuschen. Wir habe miterleben dürfen wie aus hässlichen Larven wunderschöne __ Libellen wurden. Sie habe ihre Flügel getrocknet und ihre ersten Flugversuche gemacht
hier ein paar bilder


----------



## Dachfrosch (10. Mai 2009)

*AW:  libellen*

Ui, schööööön!


----------



## Naturfreundin (10. Mai 2009)

*AW:  libellen*

Hab ich gestern auch erlebt,war wie ein Wunder,
lG Jutta


----------



## Trautchen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:  libellen*

Hallo, kann die mal jemand bestimmen? 

Wäre das noch was für unsere Libellen-Datenbank?


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:  libellen*

Hi,

ich denke, das Große ist eine __ Vierfleck. Die Kleine? Fällt mir vielleicht noch ein.


----------



## Trautchen (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:  libellen*

... die große haben wir dann schon.


----------



## Frank (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:  libellen*

Hi,

sehr schöne Bilder! 

Hab gestern auch intensiv alle Pflanzen abgesucht, ob ich etwas finde - leider ohne Erfolg.

Dafür ein paar andere Libellen:

Prachtlibelle:
 

Denke das wird auch ein __ Vierfleck sein  :
 

Und noch eine Federlibelle:


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2009)

*AW:  libellen*

Hi Ihrs,

Franks Smaragdlibelle ist ja ein Prachtstück - Mutter Natur malt immer noch am schönsten.

Die kleine rote von Franz könnte eine etwas blasse frühe Adonsilibelle sein.

Die sind übrigens bei uns auch grad unterwegs. Dazu noch die Plattbäuche. Und eine große __ Pechlibelle habe ich bisher gesehen.


----------



## Trautchen (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Morgen allerseits...

Elschen hast Du eigentlich eine Kamera????


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*



Trautchen schrieb:


> Morgen allerseits...
> 
> Elschen hast Du eigentlich eine Kamera????



Ja, aber nicht wenn ich mit nassen, schmutzigen Fingern im Teich rumklecker...


----------



## Trautchen (12. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

... immer diese Ausreden...


----------



## Frank (16. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Moin,

wie konnte das nun wieder passieren ...  :crazy

Das erste Foto in meinem Beitrag Nr. 36 ist keine Smaragdlibelle, sondern eine gebänderte Prachtlibelle!
Wie kam ich nur auf Smaragdlibelle??


----------



## Casybay (16. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
hab heut die ersten Adonis-Libellen schlüpfen sehen, einfach schön!
 

 

Gruß
Carmen


----------



## Kuton (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ok, dann auch mal ein paar Bilder von mir.
Übrigens mit einer normalen Sony Digicam aufgenommen 

Das erste ist nicht ganz jugendfrei, also erst nach 23 Uhr anschaun
 

Dann kommt wohl eine __ Plattbauchlibelle
 

Und einer meiner schönsten Aufnahmen, Adonis-posing

 


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## mic_chief (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Leute.

Nachdem jetzt 14 Tage meine Pflanzen im Wasser sind, kommen immer mehr Tiere an und in den Teich. Ich habe mal die ersten Libellen geknippst.


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo.

Bei uns geht es an den beiden Teichen ebenfalls ordentlich zur Sache. 
Hier mal einige der vielen Bilder (ich mach immer viel zu viel davon und kann mich nicht entscheiden, welche ich löschen soll ).
  

  

Darf ich fragen, womit ihr Eure Bilder nachschärft? 
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich nur mit meinem letzten Bild halbwegs zufrieden. Dieses habe ich nochmal mit IrfanView nachgeschärft ohne das es grottig wirkte. Die anderen wirkten danach richtig mies, sodass ich sie lieber ungeschärft einstelle.


----------



## Kolja (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

dieser Adonislibelle hat es auf meinem Knie gut gefallen. Sie hat mich bestimmt vier mal angeflogen.


----------



## mitch (24. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

frisch vom chip 

   

weiß jemand um was für eine es sich handelt


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Moin Mitch,

da würd ich mal ganz spontan auf __ Vierfleck tippen.


----------



## Frank (24. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Mitch,

Klasse Aufnahmen! 

Das ist übrigens die __ Vierflecklibelle.


----------



## Frank (24. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

[OT]@ Elschen
Wie sacht Joachim immer - olle Synchronposterin ...  [/OT]

Aber Recht haste.


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

[OT] ich sach bald gar nix mehr [/OT]


----------



## Frank (24. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Heute war Frau Prachtlibelle mal zu Besuch bei uns:

     

Die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen wie Feder- und Adonislibelle dürfen freilich nicht auch nicht fehlen ...


----------



## steinteich (25. Mai 2009)

* Libellen-Schlüpf-Tag*

Liebe Forums-Gemeinde,

sicherlich gab es hier im Forum schon ähnliche Beiträge bzw. Themen.
Da der Moment von der Larve zur Libelle trotzdem für mich immer wieder faszinierend ist, denke ich, dass es vielleicht auch andere TeichianerInnen gibt, die immer mal wieder gerne Bilder dieser Metamorphose sehen.
Daher möchte ich euch ein paar Bilder nicht vorenthalten, die ich bei meinem morgendlichen "Kontroll"gang um meinen Teich machen konnte.
Als ich also so am Teich stand bemerkte ich gleich mehrere leere Larvenhüllen, z.B. diese hier:
 

Die meisten waren schon leer, die Libellen bereits ausgeflogen. Ein Exemplar war aber gerade geschlüpft:
 

Nach einiger Zeit war die Libelle schon fast "fertig"
Am Anfang   und nach etwa 45 Minuten  

...und während ich die "Geburt" eine Libelle beobachtete, kam mir dieser Geselle vor die Linse.

 

Leider musste ich dann zur Arbeit aufbrechen, so dass ich die vollständige Entfaltung der Flügel der Libelle nicht mehr verfolgen konnte. Der Kopf, speziell die Augen, werden aber in Zukunft für so manche Beute sehr bedrohlich wirken.
 

Gruß aus Hamburg,

Christian


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen-Schlüpf-Tag*

Servus Christian

Sehr schöne Bilder und danke fürs zeigen 

Weißt du vielleicht um welche Libellen es sich hier handelt


----------



## axel (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Libellen-Schlüpf-Tag*

Hallo Christian

Tolle Fotos hast Du da gemacht .

Lg
axel


----------



## Starvalley (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

So, muss nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben! 

Habe Gestern ein bischen am Teich "rumgetüddelt" und das ein oder andere gepflegt. Als ich dann wieder ins Haus gegangen bin, saß auf meinem Hemdkragen folgender kleiner Freund, den ich dann wieder an den Teich gebracht habe (Ist das nicht diese "Adonis-Dingens-Da-Libelle???):


----------



## steinteich (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Moin, Moin,

@Helmut: Nachdem ich nun bei www.libellen.li im Mergus Gartenteichatlas recherchiert habe, muss ich sagen: Ich weiß nicht, um was für eine Art es sich handelt.
Weder bei der Hülle, noch bei der geschlüpften Libelle.
Von der Körperform her würde ich sagen, dass es sich um einen __ Plattbauch, __ Vierfleck oder Spitzfleck handelt. Aber keine dieser Genannten passt farblich zu der auf den Bildern. Auch die typischen Flügelflecken für Viel- oder Spitzfleck sind bei geschlüpften Libelle nicht zu erkennen. Beides, Farbe und Flügelflecken können sich ja aber bis zur vollen Flugfähigkeit ja noch entwickelt haben. Leider konnte ich den Prozess ja nicht bis zum Schluss beobachten.
Die einzige Art, die ich bewusst an meinem Teich in den letzten Jahren mal habe __ fliegen sehen, war der Plattbauch.
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja Libellenexperten, die die Geburt einer ähnlichen Libelle bis zum Schluss, also bis zur finalen Farbgebung, beobachtet oder sogar fotografisch dokumentiert haben.
Ich würde mich freuen und vielleicht Helmut ja auch, wenn jemand mehr Details zum besten geben kann,

Gruß

Christian


----------



## unicorn (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

hab gestern abend auch eine leere Hülle entdeckt. Kann mir jemand sagen, von welcher Libelle sie stammt?


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Christian

Nachdem du __ Plattbauch, so wie ich am Teich hast, dann wird`s schon Plattbauch sein . Werde es aber haargenau verfolgen.
Ist fast unmöglich die frischgeschlüpften zu bestimmen. Wenn ausgefärbt, kein Problem. Auch von der Exuvie ist die Bestimmung nur von "Wahren Experten" zu lösen (Manuela (Unicorn) für dich/alle). Leider gehöre ich nicht dazu .

@ Manuela: Leider unmöglich für mich, diese Libelle zu bestimmen.


----------



## steinteich (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Liebe Manuela, hallo Helmut,

es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und so habe ich noch ein bisschen im www gesucht. Zu meiner Schlupflibelle würde ich weiterhin auf Vielfleck oder __ Plattbauch tippen. Bei dieser Fotoserie kann man erkennen, dass in den ersten zwei Stunden weder Färbung noch die Flügelflecken zu erkennen sind. Erst nach etwa drei Stunden sind diese typischen Merkmale ausgeprägt. Vorher sieht die Fotoserie meiner Schlupflibelle verdammt ähnlich.
Bei der Exuvie von Manuela würde ich jetzt mal in Richtung Mosaikjungfer tendieren. Guckst Du hier. Dort meine ich die auf den Bildern von Manuela auch zu sehende Fangmaske der Larve wiederzuerkennen. Diese Fangmaske ist wohl bei den Mosaikjungfern stärker ausgeprägt als bei den andernen Libellengattungen.

Lasse mich aber gerne belehren,

Christian


----------



## unicorn (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

hallo Christian,
herzlichen Dank für deine Mühe!
Es handelt sich wohl tatsächlich um eine __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, da die anderen Arten, die bei uns am Teich waren, wohl kleiner sind.


----------



## HaMaKi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

am letzten WE tobten bei uns ebenfalls zalreiche Libellen am Teich. @ Annett ich kann mich auch gar nicht entscheiden, was löschen, was behalten...  stell' mal 2 Fotos ein

denke __ Plattbauch und __ Vierfleck (haben sich eine leidenschaftliche Verfolgungsjagd geliefert; beim zwischendurch ausruhen, durfte ich sie fotografieren)
                    

Gruß Marita


----------



## rumble (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Marita,

das ist ja ein Ding, genau diese zwei Arten haben auch letztes
Wochenende um das Revier an unserem Teich gezankt.
Dann habe ich in dein Profil geschaut und festgestellt, dass du
quasi um die Ecke wohnst. Die Blattbauch- und Vierflecklibellen
scheint es bei uns wohl häufig zu geben. 

Interessant ist, dass ich meinem Vater noch vor dem Wochenende
von der Blattbauchlibelle erzählt habe, wie sehr das Männchen
das Revier bewacht und dann die Weibchen anlockt. Und siehe da,
genau das traf auch am Samstag ein und wir konnten das Schauspiel
beobachten. Zuerst hat der Blattbauchmann alles vom Teich 
vertrieben, bis plötzlich aus dem nichts ein gelb-orange-bauchiges 
Weibchen angeflogen kam und die beiden sofort im Paarungsflug
über den Teich segelten.
Schließlich legte das Weibchen, stark bewacht vom Männchen, die
Eier im Flug ins Wasser. Aber schon im selben Moment kam ein
weiteres Weibchen und der Blattbauchmann war sichtlich überfordert.
Das erste Weibchen legte noch Eier, als das zweite schon wieder...
na ja, die Sonne schien und man konnte förmlich die Erotik in der
Luft knistern spüren. 

Der Libellenmann sitzt bei Sonnenschein immer auf seinem Aussichts-
punkt und ich kann direkt vor ihm fotografieren oder arbeiten, ohne
dass er wegfliegt. Nur sobald eine andere Libelle kommt, und unser
Teich ist ganz schön groß, fliegt er los und vetreibt den Eindringling.
Nur kleine Arten wird der Zutritt (Zuflug) erlaubt.

Bei Gelegenheit stelle ich auch mal ein, zwei Fotos von unserem 
Teichbewacher (zumindest im Luftraum) hier rein.

Grüße aus Kreuzweingarten

Ciao

René


----------



## rumble (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

 
Hier ist er, der Blattbauchlibellenmann.


----------



## klaus e (28. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo zusammen,
auch bei uns auf dem Berg kommen jetzt die "Helis" aus dem Versteck.
Erfahrungsgemäß lassen sich die großen "Brummer" hier aber erst im Juli/August blicken.
Die kleineren Varianten hatten aber schon ihren Spaß ...
Beim nächsten Foto-Pirsch-Gang nehm ich dann wieder das Stativ, versprochen  
LG
Klaus E


----------



## HaMaKi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Klaus,

tolle Aufnahmen - bei der 1.Libelle (Foto links) hat Yoda aus Stars Wars einen Gastauftritt, oder? 

Klasse! Gruß Marita


----------



## klaus e (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Marita,
danke für die 
Ja, wird wohl der Yoda gewesen sein. Weiß der :evil wie der sich in die enge Pelle gezwängt hat.
Grüße aus dem sonnigen Taunus
Klaus E


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Klaus,

der erinnnert mich eher an den Terminator  - schöne fotos


----------



## framp (29. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Auch das in der Horizontalen gespiegelte Herz ist sehr schön


----------



## Casybay (30. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
endlich bei mir auch ein __ Vierfleck!!!
lG
Carmen


----------



## klaus e (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

@ framp,
die haben sich halt lieb 
LG und schöne Feiertage
Klaus E


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Libellenfreunde

Beim durchforsten meiner Festplatte bin ich auf folgendes Bild gestoßen

Anax Imperator oder Große Königlibelle
 
am 23.06.06 um 15:10 am Ex-Schwimmteich aufgenommen
leider nicht ganz scharf, aber ich fand die Spiegelung sehr interessant


----------



## inge50 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

die hab ich gegen Abend entdeckt, nach einem fürchterlichen Regenguss.

Ob sie es überlebt hat :beeten, sie bewegt sich nicht.

Ist das die große __ Königslibelle?

    

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Inge

Ja, daß ist ein "Große __ Königslibelle" (Anax imperator).


----------



## inge50 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke Helmut,

ich hoffe, dass sie überlebt.

Wenn sie Morgen Mittag oder nach dem TT immer noch dort sitzt...

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Inge,

sie wartet vielleicht nur auf ein bisschen Wärme. Na, Du weißt ja, wenn sie erstmal fertig sind, sorgen sie für Nachschub und das war es dann. Aber bei dem Wetter denk ich mal, es ist das erstere.


----------



## ems-jade (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

habe gestern das Glück Libellen für
längere Zeit  beobachten  zu können.
Habe einige schöne Foto geschossen und dieses gefällt mir
am besten.
Kann aber nicht sagen um welche Libelle es sich handelt.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Casybay (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Frank,
das ist bestimmt die frühe Adonis Libelle,ist zur Zeit sehr aktiv!
lG
Carmen


----------



## JoergK (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

hier noch ein flotter Sechser auf der Rose.... 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## danyvet (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Liebe Leute!

Bei mir sind jetzt schon ca. 7 Stück Königslibellen geschlüpft, aber ich weiß von zweien, die ganz sicher gut geworden sind und mindestens 4, die nix geworden sind, wo also der Schlüpfakt zum Verhängnis wurde. Ist diese hohe Ausfallrate normal? Bei 2 dieser Monster ging die Hülle nicht vom Kopf ab, vorgestern kam eine raus, die seeehr lange kopfüber hing und ewig versucht hat, sich raufzuschwingen, es dann letztendlich geschafft hat, bei der aber die Flügel so verknittert sind, dass sie nicht wegfliegen kann. Sie sitzt jetzt immer noch auf der Simse, wo sie geschlüpft ist, zwischendurch fiel sie ein paar mal ins Wasser, konnte aber immer wieder rauskrabbeln.
Ist das bei euch auch so, dass so viele Schlupfversager dabei sind?

LG Dany

PS: Ich glaub, die Molchis freuen sich, dass die Monster zum größten Teil endlich draußen sind


----------



## Casybay (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Dennis,
das hatte ich beim schlüpfen der frühen Adonislibelle beobachtet, der einen Libelle war auch das Hinterteil nicht gerade geworden beim austrocknen, verklebte und zu kurze Flüge hatte ich auch beobachtet, ich finde aber die natürliche Auslese gut und wichtig.
lG
Carmen

PS:
wie geht es Deinen Molchen?


----------



## Casybay (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

@Dany, sorry, meinte Dich mit "Dennis"
Gruß
Carmen


----------



## klaus e (19. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Eine hätt' ich auch noch ....
Der blaue Kunstflieger fand letzten Sonntag unseren Teich und drehte unablässig seine Runden.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## danyvet (19. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

@Carmen:

 meinen molchis geht´s bestens 

aber ich glaub, ICH werd schön langsam ein bisschen schrullig... gestern hab ich doch glatt im bett eine gelse erschlagen und bin mit der leiche in den garten, wo ich mit einer pinzette die gelse in den teich gehalten hab und worauf auch ein molch zugeschlagen hat. würdet ihr sagen, das ist bedenklich? ich meine nicht, dass der molch die gelse frisst, sondern dass ich mit der leiche ausm bett zum teich lauf...

um noch mal auf die libelle von letztens zurückzukommen: sie ist dann am übernächsten tag auf einem seerosenblatt gesessen und wurde dort von einem __ egel quasi lebendig ausgesaugt... dann ist sie endlich gestorben.

gestern hab ich übrigens noch 2 monster im teich gesehen, dann sind hoffentlich sonst alle schon draußen. aber es wachsen ja schon wieder die nächsten heran... und wenn die __ vierfleck-larven alle überleben, gibts bald ein massaker im teich. soooo viele vierfleck-"babies"!!! bisher haben die ja die molchis in ruhe gelassen, aber die krötenquappis haben sie auch nicht verschmäht...

lg dany


----------



## Casybay (19. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
@Dany, Dein nächtliches Benehmen ist wohl vielen Teich-und Amphibienfreunden vertraut,lol.:crazy

Habe seit  ca. 2 Wo.vermehrt schwarze Libellen im Garten und an Äckern __ fliegen sehen.
Sehen die nur schwarz aus und sind Smaragd Libellen, oder gibt es wirklich schwarze Libellen?
lG
Carmen


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Carmen

Schwarze Libellen 

Ja, die Smaragdlibellen sind sehr dunkel


----------



## Casybay (19. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Könnte es die schwarze Heidelibelle sein?
Hat einer von Euch so eine schon mal im Sitz und nicht im "wusel"-Flug beobachtet?
Gruß
Carmen


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Carmen ... das kannst eigentlich nur du real (du hast sie gesehen ) bestimmen.

Ohne Foto .... sehr schwer, eigentlich gar nicht zu bestimmen 

Kannst nur auf Grund der Beschreibung (Größe) mutmaßen 

Leider kann ich dir auch nicht weiter helfen


----------



## axel (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hallo Libellenfans !

Hab heut ein neues Opfer in meinem Garten vor der Linse gehabt 

      

Einen Namen hab ich noch nicht .

lg
axel


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

gebänderte Prachtlibelle. Nicht übel!  Gibts nur an fliessenden Gewässern.

Colles Thema hier, zumal Schmetterlinge mein Spezialgebiet ist. (Merker gesetzt)


----------



## axel (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Libellen*

Hallo Michael 

Vielen Dank für die Identifizierung 
Hab gleich mal von den Schmetterlingen hierher in die richtige Sparte geschoben .

Lg
axel


----------



## axel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Libellen*

Hallo Ihr Lieben

Hab heut mal wieder ne Libelle beim Sonnenbaden überrascht. 

Große Blaupfeil (Orthetrum cancellatum)

 



Dann hab ich da noch ne andere Libelle fliegen sehen, bin ins Haus geflitzt die Kamera hohlen . 
Und was muß ich da sehen , die Libelle hatte auch noch ein anderer Kamerad unter Beobachtung.

     

Da bin ich wohl zu spät gekommen .


lg
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

Da ich momentan nicht sehr viel Zeit fürn Teich opfern kann und somit keine Zeit habe einen Vernünftigen Reiherschutz zu bauen, habe ich immer noch das Laubschutznetz drübber.

Dieser kleine Kerl (genaue Bezeichnung ?) hat sich im Wasser fett gefressen, ist dann geschlüpft und wurde von mir vorgestern gesichtet und nach einem kurzen shooting in die Freiheit entlassen um Liebe zu machen .

   

  

  

Ich hoffe euch gefallen die Bilder, hab mir viel mühe gegeben die besten rauszusuchen.


----------



## Inken (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Ralf!

Es ist so schwer, aus einer riesen Menge von Bildern die schönsten herauszusuchen, die Entscheidung macht man sich selbst nicht leicht! 

Aber du hast es toll getroffen!  Schöne Fotos!!  

Bloß, was ist das denn nun für eine Libelle? Blaugrüne Adonisplattbauchmosaikjungfer?  Ich kann's mir nie merken!


----------



## ron (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Inken,

genau so einen habe ich auch fotografiert...und wir haben uns dabei tief in die Augen geschaut 

 

Sie sollen mal vor langer Zeit mal einen Meter gross gewesen sein. Das waren Zeiten!

LG

Ron


----------



## Inken (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Ron!!

Bei den Augen wundert es mich nicht, dass du den Blick nicht mehr abwenden konntest!  "Faszinierend!", würde Mr. Spock sagen!  
Genauso eine Libelle tauchte gestern bei uns am Teich auf, besser gesagt, sie waren zu zweit. Jede von ihnen war sehr bemüht, die andere in die Flucht zu schlagen. Auch wir zwei wurden genau untersucht! Durften aber bleiben! 
Zum Fotografieren waren sie aber leider zu hektisch...:? 

Aber ich habe auch noch eine,  welche...   


 Bin aber froh, dass die Viecher inzwischen etwas kleiner sind, sonst hätten wir im Garten ein echtes Platzproblem...  An die Larven mag ich gar nicht denken.. :shock


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Libellenfreunde

Axel`s Libelle ist ein "Große Blaupfeil (Orthetrum cancellatum)", nicht zu verwechseln mit dem "Plattbauch (Libellula depressa)"

Bei Ralf`s Libelle dürfte es sich um eine "Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna cyanea)" handeln.

Bei Ron`s und Inken`s Libelle handelt es sich um eine "Große Königslibelle (Anax imperator)".

Und ja, Ihr liefert Spitzenbilder


----------



## Inken (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke, Helmut, für die Bestimmung! 

__ Königslibelle, hört sich gut an!


----------



## Casybay (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Helmut,
was ist denn das für eine Libelle, in braun, noch nie gesehen, oder noch frisch geschlüpft und muss erst anders  sich einfärben???
lG
Carmen


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Carmen

Ich bin mir sicher es handelt sich um die "Gemeine Heidelibelle (Sympetrum vulgatum)" .


----------



## ron (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Carmen,

ich tippe auf die Kleine Mosaikjungfer, aber ich bin kein Spezialist. Zusätzlich glaube ich , dass du recht hast mit der Idee, dass sie frisch geschlüpft ist.

LG


Ron


----------



## Casybay (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke Helmut
G
Carmen


----------



## Casybay (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

@danke Ron
G
Carmen


----------



## ron (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich glaube der Helmut hat recht. Die dobbelte Färbung der Augen ist bei der Art bedeutend deutlicher ausgeprägt.

Froh, dass ich hinzugefügt habe kein Spezialist zu sein. 

LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Ron

Hier ein Bild der "Kleinen Mosaikjungfer (Brachytron pratense)" auch "Frühe Schilfjäger (Brachytron pratense)" genannt.
Leider kann ich keine Übereinstimmung feststellen .... 
zum Bild von Carmen


----------



## Inken (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Eins hab' ich noch! 

Und selbst bestimmt! Gaaaaanz allein! 

 

Eine Plattbauchlibelle !

 Zugegeben, ich hab' gemogelt, die gibt's weiter vorne in Thread auch schon..


----------



## ron (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Helmut,

ich habe hier nur den "Heiko Bellmann". Und an Hand der Beschreibung und Bild und die Idee dass sie noch nicht ganz ausgefärbt wäre usw.... Aber das nächste Mal gebe ich mir mehr Mühe. 

LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Super Inken 



> Zugegeben, ich hab' gemogelt, die gibt's weiter vorne in Thread auch schon..



Da ist nix gemogelt ...  du wußtest ja wo du nachsehen mußt 

Ich mache es ja auch nicht anders, sehe im Libellenführer bzw. im I-Net (weil ich die Art meißt kenne) nach, wo ich eine Gleichartige finde ..... vergleiche .... und bestimme dann.

Du hast nichts anderes gemacht


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke Helmut 

@ Inken = sehr sehr schönes Bild , handelt es sich um eine Ausschnittvergrößerung ? Mit welchem Equip hast Du es gemacht ?


----------



## ron (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Toll Inken 

angeblich gibts die auch bei uns im hohen Norden, aber ich habe sie noch nie gesehen.

Wie kriegst übrigens so einen Link zu Wikipedia zu stande?

LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Schade Ron das ich meinen Führer (Kosmos; Libellen Mitteleuropas von Heiko Bellmann) nicht in der Arbeit mithabe . Hätten wir vergleichen können ...

Aber auch ich habe gestutzt ... als ich die Beschreibung der "Kleinen Mosaikjungfer" gelesen habe .... Hätte gepaßt , aber die Bilder dazu ... haben mich dann zweifeln lassen.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Ron



> Wie kriegst übrigens so einen Link zu Wikipedia zu stande?


Gib den Namen der Libelle in Google ein ....
meißt ist dann der erste Eintrag der zu Wikipedia ... 

Beispiel: Kleine Mosaikjungfer


----------



## Inken (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Och Helmut, danke... 



Aber du kennst  verschiedene Arten, unter denen du gezielt nachschlagen kannst! 

Ich würde dann googeln unter "Libelle dicker blauer Po gelber Fleck" und bekäme  einen Artikel zu folgendem Thema: _Atmosphärische Staubtrübung und Dämmerungs-Anomalie _
Aber wir haben ja dich, unseren Libellen-Brockhaus!


----------



## Inken (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

@ Ron und Ralf: Danke für die Blumen! 

Nein, keine Ausschnittvergrößerung, gezoomt. Mit meiner Canon PowerShot SX 110. Für solche spontanen Aufnahmen braucht man ein ruhiges Händchen, das Stativ ist ja meistens irgendwo... Aber ich liebe meinen Bildstabilisator!


----------



## Inken (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Oder so Ron:

Im Antwortfeld hast du links vom OT-Button einen mit 'nem großen, schwarzen "W"! Wenn du den anklickst und zwischen die Klammern das Wort "__ Plattbauch" eingibst, bist du flugs bei Wiki! Einfach mal im Testforum testen!

Bin ja nicht so der Erklärbär, ich hoffe, das kam rüber...


----------



## Casybay (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

@Ron,
hab nochmal in Wikepedia nachgesehen, ist wohl das junge Männchen der gemeinen Heidelibelle.
Sieht zumindest genauso aus.
In meinem Libellenbuch sind leider auch nicht alle aufgeführt bzw. auch die Larven nicht alle zusehen.
Danke nochmals
lG
Carmen


----------



## ron (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo ihr,

Helmut, noch mal zurück zu meinem Bild von vorhin. Meinst du nicht eher, dass es eine Torf Mosaikjungfer ist, statt der Grosse __ Königslibelle?

Hier noch ein paar Foto's vom gleichen Individuum.

      

LG

Ron


----------



## ron (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke Inken 

Ron


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Ron

Du hast recht 

Sieht mit dem Exemplar im Wiki ident aus 

Sorry für meine "Fehlbestimmung".

Aber von wo her kenn ich die "Torf Mosaikjungfer" .... hast sie schon mal hier präsentiert


----------



## ron (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hei Helmut,

diese Bilder waren noch nicht veröffentlicht. Aber letztes Jahr, 10.07. hat ich eine Anfrage zu Libellen. Damals vermutete ich eine Herbst-Mosaikjungfer abgebildet zu haben.

LG

Ron


----------



## mitch (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

hallo zusammen,

heute war mal wieder großflugtag:

     

ist gar nicht so einfach die libellen im flug zu erwischen,  sie sind einfach zu schnell :crazy

so ist es schon besser


----------



## Madd!n (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

coole bilder. hab hier auch libellen am teich und find die total schön.

werd auch mal einen versuch starten foto´s zu schießen


----------



## Casybay (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Mensch, Klasse Mitch
Im Flug diese schnelle Libelle zu fotografieren, Spitze!!!
LG
Carmen


----------



## RainerSchm (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Libellenfreunde,

hier ein Männchen der Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer heute auch im Flug über dem Filtergraben des Schwimmteiches fotographiert:

 
Gerade noch im Bild 

 

 
Dicht über der Wasseroberfläche. Im Wasser sind die Wellenbewegungen zu sehen.

Die Ärmste schaut etwas miesepetrig drein. Kein Wunder, nachdem sie eine Stunde vergebens nach Beute gespäht hat. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Casybay (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Super Foto , Rainer,
meine Mosaikjungfer ist für mein Auge und meine Kamera zu schnell
LG
Carmen


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo.

Schön, dass Ihr sie erwischen konntet. 
Flugbilder habe ich schon mehrfach probiert - leider ist entweder keine Libelle mehr drauf, oder sie sind relativ unscharf. 

Heute wurde dafür ein Weibchen direkt vor meiner __ Nase "überfallen".
Sie sahs ganz ruhig am Stengel, als er "andockte". Anfangs dachte ich, sie wollen raufen.
Hier die Bilder (Anfang fehlt leider):
       

Ich bin mit der Schärfe unzufrieden.


----------



## Casybay (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Annett,
trotz der angeblichen "Unschärfe" ist die Situation eindeutig!
lG
Carmen


----------



## RainerSchm (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Carmen und Annett,

da lag ich auch über eine halbe Stunde auf der Lauer und hab zig Photos dafür verschossen. Ist ja mit digital heute kein Problem mehr 

Habe meine Pentax Optio 550 maximal gezoomt ( Brennweite 39 mm), manuelle Schärfe auf etwa 1 m eingestellt, Blendenzahl 5 und 6, Verschlusszeit 1/500 und 1/640, ISO 400 (weil es schon fast 18 Uhr war und leider bewölkt). 

Das nächste mal gehe ich mit der Verschlusszeit wieder hoch, weil ich heute Abend gelesen habe, dass der Flügelschlag einer Libelle nur bei 20 bis 30 Schläge pro Sekunde liegt. Dann kann ich auch wieder mit der ISO runter, um die Bildqualität wieder zu steigern. 

Annett, ich glaube Du hast zwei Große Pechlibellen beim Akt erwischt. Meine haben sich erst beschnuppert, sind dann aber getrennte Wege geflogen 

 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Minifrage:  Stimmt es dass man __ Rückenschwimmer raus nehmen soll, wenn man eher mehr Libellenlarven im Teich haben möchte?


----------



## RainerSchm (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Michael,

also ich hatte in meinem Schwimmteich (ca. 60 qqm) bestimmt mehr als Hundert __ Rückenschwimmer und dennoch jede Menge Libellenlarven im März zufällig aus dem Teich gefischt - und danach wieder zurück in den Filtergraben . 

Die meisten Larven kamen im Frühling aus dem Teich und haben sich zu prächtigen Libellen entwickelt. Und die meisten Rückenschwimmer sind so ab Mai zum nächsten Teich abgeflogen. Jetzt sind noch etwa 30 Rückenschwimmer übrig. 

Andere User hier im Forum berichten auch, dass nur in den ersten Jahren viele Rückenschwimmer im Teich waren, dann nicht mehr. Dann haben auch die Libellenlarven wieder mehr Überlebenschancen. Ich denke, die Natur wird das schon von alleine regeln. Mal werden es mehr Rückenschwimmer, mal mehr Libellenlarven sein.

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## ron (14. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Mal wieder die Schwarze Heide Libelle. Bei uns ist es jetzt nachts schon empfindlich kühl. Da hat man morgens gute Möglichkeiten, wenn sie sich noch nicht so aufgewärmt haben.

           

LG

Ron


----------



## Madd!n (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hab heute auch ein paar geile bilder von einer libelle gemacht.

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/5441/sany0038h.jpg

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/2000/sany0039s.jpg

bekomm es leider nicht hin das das bild direkt angezeigt wird.


----------



## mitch (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

wenn sie mal sitzen - sind sie die schönsten


----------



## Zottel (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

@Madd!n
Sucht die Libelle vielleicht nach Sonderangeboten beim Fressnapf??


----------



## Madd!n (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

jops das hatte ich auch gedacht. glaub die war sehr hungrig und wollt sich nen happen bestellen


----------



## ron (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Mitch,

ganz tolles Bild. Mal eine etwas andere Perspektive. Auch eine ganz irre Schärfentiefe.

Könntes du bei Gelegenheit mal die tech. Details verraten?

LG

Ron


----------



## mitch (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

hallo ron,

danke fürs lob 

hier mal mehr dazu wie es zu dem bild gekommen ist 

1. die mosaikjungfer setzt sich an den halm (bildmitte)
 

2. so nahe wie möglich ran und knipsen 
 

3. dann hab ich einfach nur einen ausschnitt des orginal bildes gemacht 

4. hier sind die EXIF daten zum bild
[Camera]
Camera Manufacturer           : Panasonic
Camera Model                  : DMC-FZ28
Orientation                   : top-left (1)
X Resolution                  : 180
Y Resolution                  : 180
Resolution unit               : Inch
Software                      : Ver.1.0  
Date modified                 : 2009:08:14 12:28:31
YCbCr Positioning             : co-sited (2)
[Image]
Exposure time              : 1/200
F-Number                      : 4.4
Exposure program              : Normal (2)
ISO speed ratings             : 100
EXIF version                  : 02.21
Date taken                    : 2009:08:14 12:28:31
Date digitized                : 2009:08:14 12:28:31
Components configuration      : YCbCr
Compressed bits per pixel     : 4
Exposure bias value           : 0
Max aperture                  : F2.8
Metering mode                 : Multi-segment (5)
Light source                  : Unknown (0)
Flash                         : No flash
Focal length [mm]             : 83.2
FlashPix Version              : 01.00
Colour space                  : sRGB
EXIF image width              : 3648
EXIF image length             : 2736
Interoperability offset       : 10242
Sensing method                : One-chip color area sensor (2)
File source                   : DSC
Scene type                    : A directly photographed image
Custom rendered               : Normal process (0)
Exposure mode                 : Auto (0)
White balance                 : Auto (0)
Digital zoom                  : 0
Focal length (35mm)           : 468
Scene capture type            : Standard (0)
Gain control                  : None (0)
Contrast                      : Normal (0)
Saturation                    : Normal (0)
Sharpness                     : Normal (0)
[IOP]
IOP index                     : R98
IOP version                   : 0100
[Makernotes]
Image Quality                 : High
White Balance                 : Auto
Focus Mode                    : Auto, Continuous
Image Stabilization           : On, Mode 1
Macro Mode                    : Tele-Macro
Shooting Mode                 : Macro
Audio                         : No
Flash Bias                    : 0
Internal Serial Number        : S030808040812
Panasonic Exif Version        : 0270
Color Effect                  : Off
Time Since Power On           : 10278
Burst Mode                    : Off
Sequence Number               : 0
Contrast                      : Normal
Noise Reduction               : Standard
SelfTimer                     : Off
Rotation                      : Horizontal (normal)
Color Mode                    : Normal
Optical Zoom Mode             : Standard
Conversion Lens               : Off
Travel Day                    : 65535
World Time Location           : Home
Program ISO                   : 65535
WB Adjust AB                  : 0
WB Adjust GM                  : 0
SceneMode                     : Macro
WBRedLevel                    : 1766
WBGreenLevel                  : 1054
WBBlueLevel                   : 1949

​und fertig wars 

mehr infos kann ich leider nicht dazu liefern


----------



## ron (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Mitch,

recht ausführlich.  Aber für mich ist es schwierig rauszufinden was das Verhältnis ist zwischen Brennweite und Blende. Ich kenne mich mit der Kamera nicht aus.

Und wenn der Kommissar fragt: "und wo waren Sie am 14. August, so zwischen 12.00 und 13.00", hast du zumindest ansatzweise ein Alibi. :smoki

LG

Ron


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Mitch, super Foto :gratuliere - erstaunlich was Du immer wieder aus Deiner FZ 28 rausholst 

Und die Qualität der Ausschinttvergrößerung ist Top 

@ Ron, micht hat mit Blende 2.8 bei 83,2mm mit 1/200 geknipst wenn ichs  nicht falsch gelesen hab


----------



## Frank (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

geile Pics habt ihr gemacht. 

Ich konnte heute auch mal wieder eine ablichten:

     

Ich hoffe doch zumindest, dass es sich hier um die __ gemeine Heidelibelle handelt ...


----------



## mitch (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

hi frank,

Chapeau!


----------



## m_deiti (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi, 

Libellen faszinieren mich schon lange. Sehr schöne Bilder hier, ein Lob an all die Hobby und Profi Fotografen.

Dann will ich euch meine Leienaufnahme auch nicht vorenthalten. Hatte meinen Teich erst 1 Tag mit Wasser gefüllt und schon war sie da. Ich versuche mal schönere Fotos hin zu bekommen. Jetzt nach 3 Wochen werden es schon mehr.

Gruß MD


----------



## RainerSchm (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Frank,

diese Bilder sind ja der absolute Hammer. Suuuper ! 

Egal was Du fotografrierst, den 400.000 km entfernten Mond oder mit Makro, einfach faszinierend was Du aus der Kamera und mit der Bildbearbeitung herausholst. 


Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## 8er-moni (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Schöne Fotos zeigt Ihr da! 

Ich hab auch ein paar   - diese sind vom Vorjahr 
 
 
 
 
 

Fotos von JETZT


----------



## Rana esculenta (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

wow, was für tolle Fotos hier so zu finden sind. Bin voll begeistert. Daher hier auch mal ein paar Libellenfotos von mir, alle Bilder sind erst vor kurzem entstanden, also brand aktuell.

Viele Grüße
Ruth


----------



## Wild (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo, dann will ich mal auch mein bescheidenes Foto zeigen....
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Wild (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

...und noch eins...


----------



## Frank (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

die Libellen im Flug ... Waahnsinn!! 
Das hab ich leider bisher noch nicht so hinbekommen, wird immer alles unscharf. 

Aber ein paar Makros von meiner Freundin hab ich wieder :


----------



## elkop (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

hi forumsfreunde,
habe heute eine grüne mosaikjungfer beim ablegen ihrer eier bebobachten können.
von diesen libellen wird behauptet, dass sie nur auf krebsscheren ihre eier ablegen. dieses konnte ich heute NICHT bestätigt sehen. die jungfer hat meine krebsscheren geflissentlich gemieden und an allen möglich stellen zu laichen versucht. irgendwie hatte ich das gefühl, sie stellt sich ein bissl ungeschickt an und weiß nicht, wie man sowas macht. sie setzte sich auf steine und versuchte, mit ihrem hinterleib auf dem stein eine geeignete stelle zu finden. schließlich fand sie dann doch eine, an der es ihr gefiel und von der aus die eier chance haben, irgendwie das wasser zu erreichen.


----------



## 8er-moni (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Die Fotos von den fliegenden Libellen sind super 

Elke, unsre Mosaikjungfern legen ihre Eier zwischen die Holzbretter unserer Terrasse oops - Krebsscheren haben wir gar keine  - da steht wohl immer (Regen)Wasser drunter - anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, wie die Eier sich sonst entwickeln könnten?????


----------



## Conny (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

ich übe auch noch fliegende Tiere zu fotografieren crazy
Unsere Mosaikjungfern legen auch überall rund um den Teich Eier ab. Vorzugsweise abends, wenn kaum noch Licht ist :crazy:evil Aber eine habe ich erwischt


----------



## inge50 (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Conny,

die hast du aber toll getroffen 

Das wäre ja ein schönes Bild für den Kalender gewesen, schade dass es zu spät kommt.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## elkop (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

*schmunzel* conny, dann ist das also gar nicht so ungewöhnlich! man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Conny (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Elke,

ich dachte auch, dass unsere einen genetischen Defekt hat :crazy


----------



## Christine (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

unsere hatte sich ein moosbewachsenes Holzstück am Teichrand ausgesucht. Hoffentlich wird was daraus.



inge50 schrieb:


> Hallo Conny,
> 
> die hast du aber toll getroffen
> 
> Das wäre ja ein schönes Bild für den Kalender gewesen, schade dass es zu spät kommt.



Da kann ich Inge nur 100% zustimmen 

Wenn ein Gewinnerfoto für den Kalender nicht genug Pixel mitbringt, plädiere ich dafür, dieses hier als Ersatz zu nehmen!


----------



## Eugen (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Wenn ein Gewinnerfoto für den Kalender nicht genug Pixel mitbringt, plädiere ich dafür, dieses hier als Ersatz zu nehmen!



ich auch 

@ Conny

"Photographieren ist mehr als auf den Auslöser drücken"

Bei diesem Bild kann man deiner Signatur nur zustimmen.


----------



## 8er-moni (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Heute ist diese hier am Finger meines GG gelandet - und ganz lang sitzen geblieben 

  

Ihr wisst doch sicher, wie die heißt


----------



## RainerSchm (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Moni,

das ist auf jedenfall eine sogenannte Kleinlibelle. Ich tippe mal auf eine Südliche Binsenjungfer (Lestes barbarus), wobei ich mich nicht auf das Geschlecht festlegen möchte. Gefunden in http://www.libellen.li/ 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Inken (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Rainer!

Dein Link gefällt mir, danach würde ich bei Moni auch auf die Binsenjungfer tippen!

Und nun weiß ich endlich, was ich hier eingefangen habe:  

Eine Große __ Pechlibelle, Ischnura elegans, oder?


----------



## 8er-moni (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Rainer!

Vielen Dank  sowohl für die Bestimmung als auch den link dazu!


----------



## RainerSchm (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Inken,

würde ich auch sagen. Merkmale der Großen __ Pechlibelle: Blaue Hinteraugenflecken, Rückenstreifen, 8. Hinterleibsegment blau. Ist alles bei deiner Libelle vorhanden. 

Ich dachte bisher immer, dass auch die Rückenstreifen und Seitenstreifen blau sein müssen, weil es bei denen die hier so herum __ fliegen so ist, aber offensichtlich ist das kein zwingend notwendiges Merkmal. 

@Moni, gern geschehen 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Inken (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Rainer!

Vielen Dank für die detaillierte Bestimmung!  
Veranlasste mich doch prompt zu genauerem Nachlesen.. Demnach sind die Thoraxstreifen nur beim Männchen definitiv blau bzw. türkis, da die Weibchen je nach Alter ihre Farbe verändern.

Bei euch scheinen die Männchen in der Überzahl zu sein!


----------



## RainerSchm (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Inken,

ahh, danke für die Nachforschung und Erklärung.



> Bei euch scheinen die Männchen in der Überzahl zu sein!


Solange das nur bei den Libellen ist, habe ich da nichts dagegen 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Casybay (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Teichforum Freunde,
dies ist schon meine 2. Heidelibelle die sich nicht verwandeln konnte, mitten in der Metamorphose gestoppt, wie kann das passieren?
LG
Carmen


----------



## danyvet (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Carmen,

ich hab auch immer wieder solche "Rohrkrepierer" dabei. Ich denke, das ist einfach die natürliche Auslese. Darum legen sie auch so viele Eier ab. Wenn jemand aber noch eine andere Erklärung hat, vor allem eine, die hilft, sowas zu verhindern, dann nur zu.


----------



## Inken (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Arme Kreatur.. 

Ein genetischer Defekt? Ein plötzlicher Umwelteinfluss, der die Weiterentwicklung zum Erliegen gebracht hat? 
Ich glaube, Dany hat es mit "natürlicher Auslese" bereits getroffen.

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich zum ersten Mal auch eine Heidelibelle am Teich entdeckt. Nur welche von ihnen...  Es scheint ja doch einige Verschiedene zu geben.


----------



## Frank (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Inken,

ich glaube nicht mal dass es sich um einen genetischen Defekt o. ä. handelt.
Vllt. hat sie eine Flügel im Kampf verloren.

Müsste sich auch um die __ gemeine Heidelibelle handeln.


----------



## Conny (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

endlich habe ich einmal unsere "Hauslibelle" bei einer Mahlzeit erwischt!


----------



## Frank (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Conny, 

sieht aus, als ob sie eine Orangen Limo ausnuckelt ... 

Klasse gesehen und schön festgehalten.


----------



## expresser (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

diese hier ist im Wasser gelandet. Sie war schon sehr träge und ich konnte sie, für mich richtig platzieren um sie zu knipsen.
   

Ich staune welch wunderschöne Fotos ihr zustandebekommt obwohl diese Tierchen meist sehr schnell sind.


----------



## Inken (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Werna!

Wenn ich mich ned täusche, ist das ein Weibchen der blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer. Die Arme hat es mit dem Eierlegen wohl besonders gut gemeint..  
Wie schön, dass du sie retten konntest! 

... und beim Trocknen schnell noch fotografiert hast!


----------



## paper (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*



Inken schrieb:


> Hallo Werna!
> 
> Wenn ich mich ned täusche, ist das ein Weibchen der blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer. Die Arme hat es mit dem Eierlegen wohl besonders gut gemeint..
> Wie schön, dass du sie retten konntest!
> ...



Hallo Inken,

ist das nicht das Männchen!

Das Weibchen ist ja grün (nur in der Tierwelt sind die Männ(chen)er schöner!


----------



## Inken (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*



paper schrieb:


> ist das nicht das Männchen!



Doch, du hast natürlich recht! 

Danke!


----------



## expresser (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Ihr,

danke für eure Bestimmung.

Warum landen die bei mir immer im Wasser?
Das sieht für mich nicht so aus als wäre das gewollt.
   

Hoffentlich hat das Weibchen einen Platz gefunden um Ihre Eier abzulegen!


----------



## mitch (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

hallo,

bestes flug- + ??? wetter für die libellen heute : 

Grosse Heidelibelle (Sympetrum striolatum)


----------



## RainerSchm (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Werna,

die Nahaufnahme deiner Mosaikjungfer-Dame gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut



Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## expresser (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Rainer,

mit der Ixus 60 und meinen Kenntnissen, was das fotografieren angeht, sind das Zufallstreffer. Ist schon schön wenn das eine oder andere Foto gelingt.

Am meisten freut mich aber, dass Leben einkehrt!
Endlich kann ich meine Freizeit sinnvoll nutzen und die Tiere und Pflanzen in und an unserem Teich (stundenlang) beobachten.

Danke und


----------



## Trautchen (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo, hat nicht jemand noch ein Foto von der Grossen __ Königslibelle auf der Platte?

Ich brauche noch ein schönes Männchen für´s Lexikon... 

Es ist ja so, ich weiß, es ist wie im Menschenreich, die schönen Männchen sind nicht leicht zu finden, aber die Weiber sind mir im Lexikon doch zu präsent...


----------



## Christi (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Anke, vielleicht ist sie das? Gucke mal, ich habe keine >Ahnung.


----------



## Trautchen (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Christiane, die linke, ja das ist eine. Schönes Foto! 
Im Lexikon brauchen wir aber noch ein schönes Männchen in der Gesamtansicht.


----------



## Christi (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Anke, ist das also das Weibchen?
Ist das Männchen auch blau, hat aber auch grün am Leib? Wenn ja, die muß ich auch irgendwo als Foto haben. Ich muß suchen. Vielleicht bis später.


----------



## Trautchen (5. Nov. 2009)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ja genau.
Schau mal hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=884


----------

